# Red Dress Manor,December 2012



## skankypants (Dec 27, 2012)

I finaly got here!on a very cold,dark december morning i ventured into the house,as on past reports,and from what i have been told it is very creepy,,,and has had a lot of visitors,which shamefully have made a mark on this house......the "legend" is still there,but i just wish it hadnt have suffered from weather,and people with no respect simply ripping the place to bits to find something of value.......the presentce of urbexers was clear from rigged photos,etc,but this is still one of my best,and enjoyed residential sites i have ever been too.......i didnt see the dress,although i didnt check one of the waredrobes,,,much to my annoyance as i left......i just hope it is still there.....thanks to MrT on this one.....


































































































Thanks for looking...photos are of a very poor quality,due to mass lack of light and a basic camera,but you get the idea


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 27, 2012)

skankypants said:


> I didnt see the dress,although i didnt check one of the waredrobes...




Guess what was in there... 

Apart from looking a tiny bit more shabby I dont think much has changed since I was there a few months ago. I think often people just show the best bits only and dont give a true picture of what the place is really like.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 27, 2012)

this place looks as gorgeous inside as it does outside. I really need to pay this one a visit. lovely shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice to see this place again, good on you for going for it, we got busted by Farmer and Police within 20 mins here and never made it up stairs


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 27, 2012)

It dont look like its changed much,still its been a cracking house in its day.Thanks for sharing.


----------

